# Squirrel hunting with new b-mag 17 wsm



## squirrelman43 (Dec 1, 2013)

I would like to here from any one who hunts squirrels with the new Savage B-Mag 17 WSM . I love to squirrel hunt but do not currently have a 17 WSM any one have any thoughts on this . I currently use a 20 gauge , but would like to try a rifle .


----------



## deadend (Dec 1, 2013)

Will damage too much meat.


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 1, 2013)

get a .22, 17 is ok for head shots, the .17 mag, is a bad dude, way too much for squirels IMO. unless you are shooting at 200yds.


----------



## juttcros (Dec 1, 2013)

I had to lay off my .17. It will destroy them. You sure wont have any run away from it though!


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Dec 2, 2013)

I shoot a .17hmr It works great as long as you go for the head!


----------



## rigderunner (Dec 4, 2013)

My 17hmr blows them in half leaves a furball haha


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't use any sort of rifle due to ricochet probability-in my mind this is extremely dangerous !!I use a 20 gauge shot gun with full choke and #6 shot-aim at their nose and you won't tear them apart and they will drop where they were hanging out !


----------



## rigderunner (Dec 4, 2013)

I use a 12 guage alot with mod choke regular bird shot kills em and barley leaves shot in them after skinning  you can pick the few pellwts out real easy


----------



## Lilly001 (Dec 5, 2013)

17 is great if they are spooky and you can't get in close. 22 is the ideal tree rat gun.


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 5, 2013)

One place I think the 17 shines is setting up somewhere like a pecan orchard and staying in one place.


----------

